# Unterwasserkamera



## emrahx99 (10. Feb. 2008)

Hallo!

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Unterwasserkamera für einen Teich empfehlen?

Ich will in mein Teich eine Kamera einbauen. Vielleicht kennt jemandeine die 16.9-Bilder produziert in HD-Qualität? Oder auch über die Nennung anderer Versionen würde mich freuen.

Beim googlen habe ich eine Stiftkamera gefunden. Allerdings ohne tech-Daten.

http://berndkaiser.com/fotos/koi_kamera.JPG

Gruß

Holger Heidhof


----------



## sternhausen (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo Holger
Ich habe eine vom Conrad mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Kostet ca 150 Euro, ist mit IR Beleuchtung ausgestattet, bis 20Meter wasserdicht und im Lieferumfang ist der Trafo enthalten.
Allerdings ist in der Preisklasse nix mit 16:9 oder HD Quality.
Die Ist direkt am TV Gerät oder am VR anzuschließen.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## rainthanner (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo, 

die Kamera oben im Link gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern, sind aber anscheinend alle baugleich. 

Ich habe eine Stiftkamera TV7043 von Sony fest unter Wasser montiert und sie liefert beste Bildqualität. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

